# Anyone for September testing? Part 2



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Good luck ladies


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Please can I christen the new thread with a 

   !!!!!!!!

I can't beleive it, scared, excited, terrified all in one go!!!!!!


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

I know I have said it before PW but YEAAYYYYYYYYYY!!!!

Congratulations to you both!

xxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

I want to say it again too -wohoo       well done pw-all the best,thanks for being a fab cycle buddie    

Lets hope your good news on thread is followed by more bfp's this time      

Kelly x


----------



## SueH (Oct 5, 2004)

PW    
I'm soooo pleased for you.  It has given me hope that the first person that helped me on here has got a  .  Here's hoping that's a good omen for me.
Please enjoy every minute of it - it's the most wonderful feeling in the world. 
Sue


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Congratulations PW,its wicked news xxx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

PW Oh hooray I have just read the news and am soo happy for you it had made my day 
Good luck with everything and loook after yourself.

I am still miserably waited for af but on day 39 getting very fed up as just want to get on with next go at IUI!!!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Tommysmummy,

Really hope af comes soon(wow how weird does that sound ) so you can crack on with tx     

Kelly x


----------



## Sammy07 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi everyone 

Unfortunately its a BFN for me  I thought it might have happened this time- i was trying to be so positive throughout.
Congratulations to everyone who got BFP!! It is very encouraging to rest of us.

xx oneday xx


----------



## warbabe (Aug 17, 2005)

Oneday,

I'm really sorry about your news. 
Hope you are OK, and lot of luck for whatever you decide to do next.

warbabe xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

I'm so sorry oneday,its so hard.

I'm having IUI tomorrow at 10am,then onto the worst bit,the 2ww xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

One day,

So ,so sorry its a bfn hunny,are you ok you know we are here for you if you need anything  

Struthie,all the luck in the world for tomorrow,take it easy and try not to go mad in the 2ww,I will help you if you help me!!!

Kelly x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

I'm already mad Kelly,so no hope for me!


----------



## OgriEmma (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi all, 

PW - Great news,  soooo happy for you, can't wait till I can be saying the   words myself!!

Oneday - Sorry it's now worked out this time for you.  It's so hard when the outcome isn't what you were hoping for, but remember we're all here for you.  

Struthie - Hope the 'basting' goes well today.  

I'm now 11 days into the 2WW (counting day one as the day after basting! )  I was away camping this weekend and got there by motorbike.  Nearly didn't go as sooo scared incase something I did might jeopardise any potential BFP.    Decided in the end that I was being silly and actually had a good weekend (no   though) and it took my mind of 2WW a bit.  Only a few more days to go, but going to try and hold out on testing until the weekend, always assuming that af doesn't arrive before then.  

I promised myself not to start symptom spotting and reading too much into things, but it's not working.    I spent quite a lot of my journey home trying to decide if I was going to the loo more often than usual, and whether I had drunk enough to warrant this or whether there might be other causes.  .  Think I may be right round the bend by the time the end of the week comes.  

Off to do some work now.  good luck to everyone.  

OgriEmma.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Ogri emma,

Just wanted to say hang in there,your nearly there,I hope af leaves you well alone and you get your much longed for BFP.        

Kelly x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

I'm back! 

All went well,I am still getting ov pains so hope thats a good sign! 

The sample was excellent,even better than last time.And it was the other nurse this time,she played music while doing the IUI,and afterwards left me on the tilted up bed for ten minutes. 
As I have three follicles she wrote on my notes that I had been warned about chances of a multiple pregnancy,she said she is paranoid about it because she did IUI on a lady and she had triplets,me and dh said bring it on! 

So now the 2ww,the worst part,lets hope we all have good news.


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to gice oneday a huge  - so sorry it didn't work for you this time but keep on being    honey it will happen.

PW - so glad that you got a   ! 

Good luck to everyone else in the   and waiting for tx.

Take care,

D x


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Just popped on to wish everyone on their 2ww the best of luck..
Here hoping I can join u soon xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Struthie,

Glad it went well,We just have to keep you fairly calm in your 2ww      

Kelly x


----------



## Sammy07 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi to Struthie, Kelly, OgriEmma and Doods 

Thank you for your kind words, the support on here is great- am sure it helps when you have bad news!
Struthie, glad the basting went well- now the dreaded 2ww- hope you get your BFP
To everyone else- good luck with your treatment.xx    
xx..oneday..xx


----------



## OgriEmma (Mar 13, 2005)

Yippee, 

I've just noticed I've got bubbles!!!  

Might be a bit daft, but this really made me smile as I've been feeling a bit naff this evening.  Had to go to the dentist today for a filling and it took 3 hours before the anaesthetic wore off enough for me to eat my tea.  I had loads that I wanted to do this evening, but I haven't done any of it so I'm a bit p'd off with myself now   .

My DH will be home from work in a hour or so, maybe I'll have to jump him when he gets in, it'll give me something to do!       

Good luck with the 2WW struthie - hope it doesn't drive you as   as it's driving me.  

Friday is day 26 and is also 14 days post 'basting' and my cycles are often 26 days, but sometimes they are longer.  I'm not sure whether to test on Friday if nothing has appeared by then or to try and hold out a while longer.  It's quite hard because DH is working an early shift Sat/Sun/Mon/Tue so wont be around when I do the test unless I do it Friday or wait until the evening.  If I tested Friday and it was -ve I think I'd still be uncertain until AF arrived, so it's probably not worth it (unless it was a BFP of course!)

Does anyone know how long I would need to leave it before a test in the evening would give the same result as one in the morning, or would I just need to not have a wee for a few hours first.  I'd much rather he was around, regardless of what the outcome is.  

I think Friday might be fun at work though.  I don't normally talk to Customers on the phone, but we have to do 4 hours a month taking Customer Service calls and my turn is this Friday.  Realisticly I don't think I'll know the outcome by then, so I have a feeling I may be a little short tempered on the phone, I don't think I'd like to call in and get me!!   .  I'm just hoping that none of them shout at me, 'cos I'd probably end up   Mind you if it happens early in the 4 hours at least I might get let out early!  

 to everyone in everything you do. 

OgriEmma.


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi Emma...I think its about 4 hours you have to wait between wees to get an accurate result...keeping my fingers crossed for u hun xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Emma - about 4 hours without weeing should be fine.
I am trying to be a bit more chilled this time,I think I expected IUI to work first time last time,and when it didn't  

So trying to relax a bit more this time,mind you its only two days since basting so there is time yet!

Good luck Emma,whenever you test xxx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Emma..ive given you some more bubbles for luck xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Emma - hope it's good news    

Not sure who else is due to test but   to everyone.

I'm due to test on Friday but don't think there'll be any need as spotting started today as usual so it look like the   is on her way here.   Feeling really down as that's the end of the IUI road for me and probably the start of a very long wait for IVF.

I will try to keep AF entertained/tied up so that she stays away from you lovely ladies.

D x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Emma,

Good luck for testing            

Kelly x


----------



## OgriEmma (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks for the support everyone. 

I'm trying not to test   and to just wait and see what happens, but I'm not sure that'll last out the weekend  .  At least I know now that if I do give in I can just wait the 4 hours and test late afternoon when DH will be there.  

I've already started convincing myself that it hasn't worked, I think more to try and soften the blow if it is a  rather than because I really think it is.  

Have various symptoms, all of which I could attribute to at least 2 out of the 3 possible causes, AF, ttc or   .  So nothing conclusive so far, but that doesn't stop me worrying about it  .  DH got home late from work last night and I was being weepy, 'cos I was certain it had failed  , he was really sweet and just gave me a big   .  I didn't try an explain why I was   'cos somehow if I'd said it out loud it would have made it more real.  I think DH is used to me crying for no particular reason except that I'm feeling a bit poo   .

Fingers crossed for you Struthie, not sure who else is testing in September, but   to everyone. 

OgriEmma.


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi all and good luck to all on the 2ww. mY af finally arrived after 40 days!! and have started Menopur jabs last night so hopefully will be ok for IUi this month. Already have rotten headache and hot sweats so hoping its just weather rather than drugs. My first scan is monday so fingers crossed I get further than last month and that i can join you girls again.
Goood luck eveyone


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi kelly
Sorry I know this is wrong place but cant seem to reply to the thread about meeting up!! Me and dh are up for meet but cant do 5th as we are going to bonfire party. Is it lunch time or evening and are kids invited as not sure have anyone to look after Tom?


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Tommysmummy- thankg goodness af has arrived for you,what a pain waiting for it!!! Atleast you can get started now. Dont think kids are included-really hope you can come though would be lovely to meet you  

I will make a note that you want to come and I will pm you with updates   

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Right then,

Where are all my IUI 2ww buddies ? Struthie are you with me ??

Kelly x


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

I haven't posted for a while because I have been on holiday then my pc was broken for 3 weeks plus not much has been happening as we were trying for a 'natural' miracle for a while- needless to say no luck there!
I am now back on the IUI rollercoaster- had my basting yesterday. All seemed to go well- only had one follie but he said it was a good one plus good sperm so fingers crossed. This will be my 3rd IUI but the doctor said to do 5 before moving onto to IVF.
Anyway, now on the dreaded 2ww with the rest of you. Feeling much more relaxed than last time though.
Congrats to those who have had BFPs recently.
Sarah
xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Yes Kelly,I'm here,sorry honey!
Took my mate shopping at 5pm and only just got in,god she is a nigtmare!

Are you ok,stay away from the pee sticks I will send the   after you!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,                    

Dont worry I havent even looked at a pee stick let alone wet one    I will try my hardest not to test-I think I will break my neck trying to get my stash of pee sticks anyway as dh has put them on top of the wardrobe eeekkk

For all those on the 2ww


----------



## OgriEmma (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi all,

Well it's a   for me this month.  Noticed a bit of pink on Friday evening and   arrived in force yesterday morning.  Typical really, spent all that time checking if I could test later in the day as didn't want to find out in the morning as DH was working, and then plans were scuppered by my own body bu**er    .  Had very teary day yesterday kept blubbing at all sorts, eyes are still puffy today, but definately have myself much more in control  .  Wont be able to phone clinic till Monday, so think they wouldn't have been able to do anything this month, but we're away from next Monday so it wouldn't have been possible anyway.  

Would have been nice to have been able to visit my family (and pg sister) with some good news.  I just know that when I go they'll be asking, 'cos my sister was keeping all her old baby stuff in case I needed it and she's got there first (and wasn't even trying  ).  They don't even know we've been trying let alone that we're having treatment for it.  

Not sure whether I want them to know or not.  In some ways the less people know the better, because there are less people I have to call when it doesn't work.  I may tell them, but not give details of when and just tell them that I'll give them updates when I can, but not to ask about it - feel a bit mean doing that though, 'cos I know they'll only want all the best for me.  

Dogs were quite sweet, 'cos everytime I started crying they came over to give me a   and a   , but when they're a bit bigger than labs it can be hard work fending them off   .

Hopefully we'll have another go on my next cycle, but not sure if the consultant is back from honeymoon then, so may have to wait a bit longer.

Can't quite remember who else is in the 2ww now, but seem to think that Struthie and Kelly might be, so    to you and anyone else I've forgotten.  

keep   everyone, we'll get there in the end.  

OgriEmma.
p.s. Think I should go and do something useful now...... nah bu**er it the housework can wait.


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh Emma I'm so sorry.
I hope you get better luck next time around.
Look after yourself.

My test date is next Monday - so eight days to go but who's counting! 

kelly - hope you are being good!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Emma,

so sorry its a bfn for you hunny,hope your ok 

I am really   cos I am sure I am getting af pains     I know I am gonna loose it big style  

Struthie,hang in there!!

Kelly x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi All
Emma sorry to hear it did not work out for you this month

kelly & Struthie how is the wait going. When is your test date Kelly and were you on any drugs this time?

Where is everyone this month am I posting on the wrong thread or are not many people having tx this month?

Have just got back from first scan and very down as have been on menopur for the first time and still things are growing very slowly so he wants to increase to 2 per day!! Am feeling really low and keep crying as was feeling really positive before saw cons this morning. Got to go back on Fri to see whats happening but so confused as thought I was ov ok before last month!!   Had dinner party on Sat and friend was preg and nearly due with her 3rd so that was quite hard. My little boy keeps having pretend friends to play with as well and it just makes me want to cry. 
Sorry for being so down but feel better now I have that off my chest.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Sorry but I couldnt wait any longer to test and big suprise(not)      I am in a really bad place at the mo,thinking of you all,will pop back in a few days,soory to be so moody,I have had enough   

Kelly x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh Kelly,is today your test day?
Feel free to email me anytime ok xxx


----------



## warbabe (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi All,

I've posted a couple of times on here, but just to let you know that I've got my results today and it is a 

    .

This is my 1st IUI, and I'm in complete shock. I didn't believe it would every happen after 3 years of trying. 

Good luck to everyone else.

Warbabe xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Congratulations Warbabe, you have given me real hope as I am hopefully starting my first IUI next month


----------



## OgriEmma (Mar 13, 2005)

Warbabe
 , it's always nice to hear about   s, makes you realise it does work and it's not all in vain!!  Bet you're    now.  Keep us posted.  

Kelly
Sorry hun, I'm thinking of you   .  Hope you're back to visit us soon.  

Struthie
Hope you're still holding up ok, at least you're in the second half of the 2ww now, on the home straight.  Hope all goes well  

tomsmummy
Can't offer any words of wisdom, but glad the little rant helped, that's what we're here for! Here's a  for you too.

Sarah
Hope your 2ww is going okay too


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Warbabe Congratulations that is fantastic news and ceratinly gives us all hope.

Kelly am thinking of you and sorry it was bfn, any thoughts on where you will go from here? Make sure that Oliver gives you lts of hugs, do you think he knows something is up as I am sure Tom does!!

Stuthie Fingers crossed for you 

Hi to good luck to all others.


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Kelly - hope you are ok,have you re-tested?

Warbabe - what fsantastic news,gives us all hope!

Emma  and Tomsmummy - thank you,yes not long to go now!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Tommysmummy-I am sure Oliver knows something is not right but he is very good when I need to go off for a    and he does give me lots of cuddles too  

Struthie-Im not bad thanks,not re tested yet as I am sure af is gonna show anytime soon.If it doesnt turn up on thursday I will re test but I am 99% sure it will turnup,hope you have better luck than me

Kelly x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Kelly here you go


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Back at you hunny !!!!

             

Kelly x


----------



## Honey Bunny (Apr 10, 2005)

Hiya  

I have just had my second IUI after my first failed one. I felt absolutely gutted after the first one didn't work because I'm 37 and well aware of my biological clock ticking. 

I have pco and one blocked tube so it means we can only go ahead if I have an egg developing on the left side.  

At the moment it is every other month. This was my month.   

This month I had such a positive instinctive feeling that this would be the month so after my 2 IUI last Friday 16th I am trying to keep myself occupied in the meantime. 

My Husbands sperm count was 20 mil and the sample was very cloudy which is good. But the first time it was 60 mil and it still didn't work.  Still I am trying to stay positive. 

I had a hot bath a day or two after my last one and then found out it was one of the worst things to do. My period was a bit strange so in the back of my mind I keep thinking I messed up bigtime!

Anyway I keep my fingers crossed. I can't help thinking it is not going to happen to me but I desperately want it to. I waited all my life for the man of my dreams which somehow I now have so this would definitely be the icing on the cake with a big fat cherry on top.

Thank you all for being my secret support and sharing your stories. It is nice to know there is annoymouse support out there.

Keep your fingers crossed for me and I will update you all.

I am going on holiday on the 2nd and it will be my Husbands Birthday. How good a present would that be. Also my friend has just found out she is pregnant naturally after trying for 8 years, 4 years longer than me.  It would be so fantastic to be pregnant together.

Anyway; take care of you all. It's always good to hear good New.
Love n hugs


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Lollie,

Wishing you loads of luck in your 2ww hunny,look after yourself,I am just waiting for my af to show up(or not hopefully) after my 2nd IUI.

kELLY X


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Only me,

AF has shown up     hope you all have better luck than me       that was my last IUI so I will not be here as much but I will be thinking of you all  

Kelly x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh I'm so sorry Kelly,what are you going to do now?


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

kelly
Dont abandon us, do you have any thoughts on what you will do next? 

struthie My fingers are crossed for you

I have 2nd scan Fri to see if have responded to menopur and really hope I have as I feel crap since taking the higher dose.

Hi to everyone else and good luck


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks TM,its so hard to stay positive isn't it!
Good luck with your scan   

Kelly - hope you are ok matey,have you decided what to do next?
Don't go away,we would miss you xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Tommysmummy and struthie   

I am ok today,called the hospital and I am going for a HSG in October   then if all is clear I can have my last IUI,BONUS.

SORRY I CANT CHAT LONG,GOT LOADS TO DO


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Well thats good news Kelly!
Stay  

I had some blood this morning,phoned dh and cried like a baby,now its stopped! Its day 25,ten days since IUI I don't know whats going on.
What a day xxx


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Struthie,
That could be really good news. I keep looking for this famous Inplantation bleeding that is supposed to happen around day 10 but haven't had it yet. That could be what you had.
I'm on day 8 of my 2ww so we are testing around the same time. I really don't feel very optimistic at all though- have had no symptoms at all so just trying to carry on as normal.
Good luck anyway and stay +ve.
Sarah


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Good luck to you too Sarah,trying to stay   but its so hard.
Haven't had anymore yet,so thats good xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Struthie
stay posotive hunny           

Kelly x


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Just dropped on to see how you all are going...

Kelly - Fab news hun..heres hoping everything goes ok and this is the one for you!!!

Struthie - I agree could be a good sign..keep smiling sweetie xx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi All Kelly thats good news lets hope its 3rd time lucky!!
Struthie & Sarah I am thinking of you in your 2ww and sending lots of baby dust your way

Well I have had my scan and at last things look like they are going well and poss basting Monday but last time I was flying off on hols and this time I shall be coming straight home to entertain 13 kids at my sons party!!! How important is rest afterwards cos if very then I am ***** any advice? I absolutely cant cancel the party


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

glad ur scan went well tommsmummy..know how u feel ive been trying for iui for month 2 and never quite got there..ive got my day 12 scan on monday so i may be on the 2 ww with you...heres hoping xx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi Loobylou
It would be great to have a buddy as this thread seems quite quiet this month. Good luck with your scan and keep me posted. I am day 12 today so should be very near.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Good luck to both of you!!!

Tommysmummy-rest on the day then just take it as easy as you can,NO heavy lifting or jumping around,I find if you carry on as normal as poss it helps with the 2ww

        

got to go to the wedding rehersal now  

Kelly x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Where is everyone? Just cleared up from ds family party and now about to start preparing for kids one tomorrow.  As everyone was leaving they told me my great aunt died last night which was sad and felt a bit weird to think we had all been sitting round laughing all afternoon. Well done to ov kits and no surge so off to cons in morn for jab if all well. Fingers crossed. Cant say I am sorry to not have to worry about tx tomorrow as will have soo much to do.
Good luck to all


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Good luck for today tomsmummy will be thinking of you...got my scan this afternoon...praying for a bit of good luck and for him upstairs to give me a break...just would like a follie big enough to go ahead with iui this month after the last 2 months being no goers xx


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi Girls!
Yes it's me......a blast from the past!!!! I can't believe it's been a month since I logged on and all that's happened since then!

Prof Waffle - I was delighted to hear your news! Congratulations and best wishes for the future. 

Kelly - I'm so sorry to hear that it didn't work out second time around and wish you all the best for the next go (third time lucky!). I am so amazed that you stayed away from the pee sticks so long the second time around! I'm V. impressed!!!!.......or is dh hiding places getting better   I see you've changed your photo Kelly, lovely new one!!

Loobylu & tomsmummy - Keeping my fingers crossed for you. You both deserve to have things go your way this time. lots of   to you both.

Struthie - not long to go now............ how are you coping are you slowly going  .  Wishing you all the best and fingers crossed for a  

As for me the last time I posted here a month ago I went on hols for a couple of weeks which was great. Since arriving home two weeks ago things have been manic. (hence not logging on)My mum was in hospital for a couple of weeks after having an operation and is now staying with me (I warned her that my cooking could finish her off for good!!)and is recovering well. My sister who has cancer is very ill so I've been bringing her up and down to hospital (3hr drive) most days for the last couple of weeks for radiotherapy and other treatments. My review with my consultant for my second failed IUI was today and he wants me to start IVF straight away. When he went through my cycle etc he scheduled my IVF start date...........TOMORROW!!!! Talk about being on a roller coaster!! I cannot believe that it has happend this fast. I thought that I'd have to wait months to start and it's a shock to say the least. To be honest I don't think it's the best time for me to start what with everything that's happening. But I foolishly agreed to start tomorrow with the view that by 19th Oct I'll be on my 2ww.

I'm sorry to rant and rave....but I'm just so stressed out  ...and this is before I start treatment!

To everyone else in this room, wishing you all the best for many many positive results.


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi All
Well basting planned for this evening soo very nervous!! Am also concerned as had hcg jab yesterday but no temp rise so worried it has not worked although cons said follie was ready to drop!! Only one though at 20.3 even after 14 days of jabs!!!

Louby lou how are you getting on, hope your scan showed nice big follies

Kelly thanks for advice but how on earth do you do no heavy lifting when already have a heavy child to lift? help I am panicking about this one as I do it so instintiveley ( cant spell ) I will never remember not to pick Tom up

Struthie How are you I thought your test day was 26th but obviously got it wrong. Hope bfp on its way for you

Eire Nice to hear from and sorry to hear that your mum and sis have been ill, sounds a very stressful time. Didnt know they could start IVF so quickly so thats great news and you know what they say that things always happen when you have lots of other things going on to occupy your mind so prob is a really good time to have tx!! Fingers crossed anyway and make sure you leave some time for you as well.

Hi to anyone else I may have forgotten x x x


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Tomsmummy - I hope basting went well for you today and that you're not too uncomfortable. Thanks for your kind words, I was thinking along those lines myself today. At least I'm so busy at the moment that tx will be the last thing on my mind so hopefully it'll fly by. I was laughing with my sister today that we were like two drug addicts, me on my tx and her on her morphine......what are we like.

Anyway I hope your sons birthday party went well.........I must say you're very brave taking on 13 children, so I won't ask you whether you were able to take it easy afterwards this afternoon. Hopefully by now you'll have your feet up resting (or more likely soaking them after all the running around you've probably done today!) and I know it's easier said than done when I say do take things easy over the next few days!

Wishing you all the best


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Welcome back Eire,you seem to be having a time of it,big hugs to you!

Tomsmummy - I got a bfn yesterday,confirmed by a blood test.
No af yet so just waiting for that to show then onto IUI number three.We have decided that if that doesn't work then we will have one fianl attempt at IVF.

Hope all went well for you today TM xxx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Tomsmummy..hope the basting went well sweetie..fingers crossed for u..

Struthie..how are u today hun..big hugs and to you to Eire..hope u get some good into ur life that u so deserve xxx

Follies were only 10mm (2 of them) so it doesnt look good for me either for iui or naturally this month (what size do they need to be to conceive naturally??). Have not detected a surge yet and have another scan but no way can they have grown 7mm in 2 days so not holding out much hope xx


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Struthie  
I'm so sorry about your result, you must be devestated, especially having gotten as far as your blood test with no af... that really would have got your hopes up I'd say (I never made it as far as the blood test which was a small consolation to me in some ways!) and now you still have your af to contend with....sigh.......Be kind to yourself in the next couple of weeks - go and have a pamper and spoil yourself, you deserve it. Enjoy the break before your next round of treatment. 

Life can be such a bummer sometimes!!

Loobylu - I'm sorry to hear that your follies aren't reacting this month. I don't know to be honest what size is a good size but if I were you i'd still try naturally anyway.......you just never know ....... The clinic might leave you a little longer before basting to give your follies a chance to grow, it's worth asking them. (are you taking any injections at all i.e. HCG shot?)

So that's it from me. Here's wishing everyone a good Wednesday................only two more days to the weekend!!!


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

What's the story with the bubbles? ..............


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Struthie So sorry to hear bfn. Am thinking of you and sending lots of good wishes that it will be 3rd time lucky!!! You sound very positive which is really good 

I am officially on 2ww but feeling very alone, anyone else out there going to join me?


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Am trying tomsmummy..

And dont worry ur not alone..we're all here to get you through it hun xx


----------



## nixie (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi tomsmummy.

Had basting today so am just behind you but started a new Oct testing thread.........

All went ok and am now hoping i can get through 2ww. Hope all is going well for you and anyone else waiting to test - sending lots of  babydust to us all  

Nixie xx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Louby Heres hoping your follies are growing well. I have read on here that keeping tummy warm, drinking lots of milk and eating nuts is a good one!! What day are you on and are you taking drugs cos I ov at day 23 before taking menopur and they still did natural IUI so please dont give up hope yet.

Nixie, good luck I had mine done last night and it was all very touch and go. Dh just about to produce sample when cons phoned to say sperm man stuck in traffic, help!!! All turned out ok in the end but nothing ever runs smoothly for us.

Hi to everyone else x


----------

